# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  toshiba nb200

## Panοs

πωλειται λαπτοπ toshiba nb200
10 inch οθονη
2gb ram
160gb hdd
win7
μαζι με φορτιστή και τσάντα μεταφοράς...
εχει ενα προβληματάκι...
καποιες φορές κλείνει...μπορει να κλείσει μετα απο 10 λεπτα χρίση..μπορει να κλεισει μετα απο μια ωρα...μπορει να μην κλεισει και καθολου...δεν το κανει δηλαδή σε συγκεκριμένο49897190_1912699782188878_6647035204269506560_n.jpg50046983_1912699735522216_3100505348742578176_n.jpg49750957_1912699822188874_2787383386547683328_n.jpg χρονο....
το δινω 45 ευρω και στέλνω παντού με δικα μου μεταφορικα...

----------

